# Sleep deprivation



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

Thought I was doing really well with my 8 week old pup! Had him a week now and the first 4 nights were ok, first night in crate in bedroom, then in crate downstairs. A little bit of moaning but soon settled after each trip out to the garden.
Then came Xmas Eve... put him in crate at 10.30 as usual and the crying started. decided to ignore it and went to bed. He continues to cry and bark for most of the night and seemed to settle for about 20 mins
a time before starting all over again. Kids had an awful night sleep, hubbie and I were like zombies and we felt so bad for our neighbour.
During Xmas Day, Harley went happily into his crate and settled for naps without any fuss so felt optimistic for last night... 10.30 in crate all quiet...until we went up to bed. then it started again. By 1am we were completely exhausted and getting angry with each other through lack of sleep. 
When he was quiet for a minute, I came down and let him out. Then put him back in crate and slept on the hard wooden floor next to him. AAAAAHHHHHHH feel like I have given in and really don't want to! He settled well and also after garden break at 3am...no fuss or barking.
I am desperate for some practical advice. He has a hot water bottle, blanket covering crate, etc, all the things I'm supposed to do. But our nerves and sanity (and relationship with neighbour and each other) just cannot stand another night of constant barking.
Please help! Need sleep.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing all you are supposed to do re the crate. Have you tried added any of your clothing as perhaps he has become more attached to you now that he has started to forget his mother and litter and is now missing you at night instead. The other thing we did was really try and wear Biscuit out before he went to bed and that seemed to work well. We tried to have him wide awake for at least 1 hour before bed.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

You could mover the crate back to your bedroom, them after a couple of nights move it outside the door, then move it a shot distance at a time the place you want to have it permanently. Also cover the crate so it is dark, puppy's are calmer in a dark crate as it is more like a den. He does seem to need to know you are near. good luck it will get better we've all been here.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

You're doing the right things. Best not to give in to his barking though. If u have a more soundproof room like a downstairs loo you could put his crate there till the barking stops.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know it's sounds funny but have you tried ear plugs..worked like magic for me for the couple of days I needed them. They might not drown out all the sound but enough so you can get some sleep. Good luck....things do get easier.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ear plugs are great - for small puppies and children alike! I could not have survived without them.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

strof51 said:


> You could mover the crate back to your bedroom, them after a couple of nights move it outside the door, then move it a shot distance at a time the place you want to have it permanently. Also cover the crate so it is dark, puppy's are calmer in a dark crate as it is more like a den. He does seem to need to know you are near. good luck it will get better we've all been here.


I agree with Colin, you might need to go back a few steps in order to get some sleep tonight. You may need to move his crate out of your room much more slowly by just moving a small distance each night until you finally get it where you want it. Do the usual; clothes with familiar smell, hot water bottle or cuddly toy to snuggle up too at the same time. Once out of your room perhaps try a radio on very quietly. I used to leave talk radio on all night for Obi but now he doesn't need anything. Hang on in there it WILL improve.


----------



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone...now, where can I get earplugs on Boxing Day I wonder?!!
Keeping everything crossed for some sleep tonight. Its worse than torture!


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

My girl is 12 weeks now. The first couple nights she was in the crate next to my bed but then started crying whenever I'd let her out for a bathroom break and put her back in. I gave in and put her in my bed with me. She hasn't had an accident and now lets me sleep from 11pm-8am so we're definitely going to sleep together. I don't care that I gave in. I need sleep. I'm a preschool teacher and those three year olds don't care when I'm tired.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Paula,

I was about to say welcome to the forum :welcome: and then realised that you joined a while back asking for advise about breeders! I see you went for Anne at Broadreach in the end... how did you find her? Have you got any pictures of Harley? 

My boyfriend Marcus and I are hoping to get our first Cockapoo from Anne at the end of February from her black and white Cocker Chloe. 

I'm sorry that Harley has been struggling during the night - you must be exhausted, especially at this time of year with everything else going on. You've received some great advise already - this forum is so good for that. 

I couldn't help noticing that you've started another post about going back to work... if Harley is suffering from separation problems during the night then perhaps it would be prudent to organise cover whilst you go back to work so that the problem doesn't get worse... I might be wrong, just worth considering. 

Let us know how you get on

Turi x


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm only just reading this at 7.30 on Boxing Day night so not sure what shops would be open! Tesco was open earlier and smaller family run shops are often open.

Good luck but make sure you buy your neighbours ear plugs too!!

I would definitely go back to the crate in the bedroom. Maybe all the excitement of Christmas has unsettled him? Hoping it's something simple and you get sleep tonight!

Miranda & Monty


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I used ear plugs as well when we first got George as I knew that if I could hear him I would have got up to him. Tis hard though if you have worry of neighbours, hope things get better soon x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you spliting the crate in two one half vetbed other puppy pad?
Ive never let Buddy out in the middle of the night if he needed to go he would go on the pad.
When we first had Buddy i would sleep by his crate if he wouldnt settle but would never take him out.
Prehaps it was a one off ?? hope it gets better dx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I have Hattie in her crate in my room as although she was not excessive about barking or whining I felt I should respect my neighbours though they never complained. We now have a routine which works for me ( i pop her out for a comfort break when i get up for one).


----------



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

I found Broadreach online and Anne was due to have a litter around the time I was looking for and the apricot colour I was after. She was great...bet you can't wait to get yours!

AMAZING NEWS>>>>>>> Put Harley to bed at 10 and he slept without any fuss or barking until I got up to let him out for a wee at 3am. Then straight back in crate, no fussing and slept till 6.20am. Whoooooooooooo!! Hope it wasn't a one off!

Thanks to everyone for their advice. Put a t-shirt of mine in with him and left a radio talk show on. Feel somuch better this morning! Sleep is lovely!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great news! I agree with Donna on having a puppy pad in the crate. Although there is some divided opinion on confusing the toilet training, this was never the case with us and although he wee'd on it a few times, it was soon dry and he was able to be in his crate from 9 weeks for 10 hours without me having to get up in the night. Worth a try if the 3am gets tough!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually I got that wrong in that Biscuit could go for 8 hours at 9 weeks. 10 hours would have been good!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

paulafb said:


> I found Broadreach online and Anne was due to have a litter around the time I was looking for and the apricot colour I was after. She was great...bet you can't wait to get yours!
> 
> AMAZING NEWS>>>>>>> Put Harley to bed at 10 and he slept without any fuss or barking until I got up to let him out for a wee at 3am. Then straight back in crate, no fussing and slept till 6.20am. Whoooooooooooo!! Hope it wasn't a one off!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their advice. Put a t-shirt of mine in with him and left a radio talk show on. Feel somuch better this morning! Sleep is lovely!



Hi again Paula

Yes, we can't wait - the litter is due on the 28th so fingers crossed all goes to plan!

Delighted to hear you had a quieter night - everything feels easier when you've had enough sleep. 

So... let us see a picture of the little monkey! 

Turi x


----------



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh well... it was a one off!
Followed the same routine that had worked so well the night before but we had an interrupted night with lots of whining and barking again. Harley had also managed to pull the blanket covering the crate off into his crate! Guess we just have to stick with it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

paulafb said:


> Oh well... it was a one off!
> Followed the same routine that had worked so well the night before but we had an interrupted night with lots of whining and barking again. Harley had also managed to pull the blanket covering the crate off into his crate! Guess we just have to stick with it!


It is a game of wills! Stick with it and you will get there.

Just a thought, is Harley getting enough mental stimulation before bed time. my dog trainer advised me to wear Obi out mentally and physically before bed time. So during the evening I would play tug and fetch games in the lounge with him and do some training with very small treats. A mentally tired dog is more likely to want to sleep. Certainly worked for me. Remember this is all just a phase and it will pass. Enjoy your gorgeous puppy and yes, would love to see a picture of Harley when you get the time!


----------



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

*Here's Harley!*

Let's hope uor will is stronger than his!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hopefully he will soon settle again.

Im hoping we have cracked it as last night there was only a quick complaint when shut in and then they settled until 8am this morning. Cant complain about that!

We followed the advice above of haing a good game before they settled to tire them and I also only give them chews when they are being shut in. So they had their dentachews to keep them occupied until they went to sleep. 

Hope your boy soon gets back into a good routine.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Harley is gorgeous, just shown his picture to my son and he's convinced it's our puppy Stevie. 
Hang on in there it does get better at night time. I think because my children were all so dreadful at night time when they were little that I set out determined not to give in within reason with the puppy.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

paulafb said:


> Let's hope uor will is stronger than his!
> View attachment 1909


Harley is gorgeous!!! 

Turi x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

oops, have found out today that they are too young for dentachews. So stuffed kongs it is for tonight.


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

What an adorable pup!!! It would be sleeping on the pillow next to me.


----------

